# Help needed with ore concentrate.



## Aristo (Apr 9, 2014)

I am looking for experienced help in resolving an ore concentrate that have tested high in Au, Ag and PGMs. 
Testing was done by Mass Spec, Atomic absorption and fire assay, to confirm the values. Physical metal was extracted. I am looking for a viable methodology that will be scalable.
Please PM me if you are interested and I will outline further details. I will avoid discussing details on the forum and I will reserve the right to choose participants.
A remuneration of $20,000.00 , will be offered to the participant or participants who will have effectively helped to resolved the cons. I will offer upfront funds to assist with chemicals etc if i see it necessary.
I am hoping to get it done in about 45 days but thats flexible. 
I am not a frequent poster here but I am familiar to some forum members.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=9846&p=94620#p94620


----------



## nickvc (Apr 9, 2014)

A little more information on the make of of the cons would help with making a determination as to whether anyone can help.
Those reading this thread if Aristo says he has this material and it's been assayed and values extracted it's the real deal.


----------



## Aristo (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for the sentiments.
The material is a concentrate from a sulfide ore with silica, oxides of iron, copper, zinc and arsenic...among other things. Initially, the material was disappointing with fire assay and wet chemistry. However, a brief and mild chemical treatment removed a particular interference material and the fire assays went up significantly. I do have a procedure in place that will extract precious metals fairly easily but it is a delicate process which would be difficult to scale up. 
I believe the resolution lies in simple chemistry and I am hopeful that some from this forum might be able to help find a succesful resolution...some who may have handled similar material or who may have experience with similar material.
Initially, when fire assays showed little values, reputable analytical labs and chemists claimed the cons was not viable. Yet, after the mild treatment, the same laboratories submitted significantly higher values. The comment was "its a different material". 
Detailed data of chemical and analytical work is available but will be submitted by PM only. If there are specific questions, I will be happy to share the answers if I have them.


----------



## Gratilla (Apr 10, 2014)

A problem often with iron/arsenic/sulfur, specifically arsenopyrite (FeAsS), is values being locked in a lattice-bound "solid solution". The answer - low pH/high Eh - though is anything but mild. Scratch that.

Next guess - antimony, specifically stibnite (Sb2S3). This often accompanies sulfur and arsenic and significantly masks values from standard recovery methods. And the answer is mild - lead nitrate. (Do I qualify for a cigar? <g>)

I'd recommend a halide leach. At least 8 moles of chloride ion (sodium chloride saturates at around 6 moles, so additional calcium chloride, cupric chloride, etc would be useful), a proton source ie an acid eg HCl, and an electron source ie oxidant. A mix of redox pairs (eg Cu+/Cu++ and/or Fe++/Fe+++) and air sparging is effective and economic. There are a number of patents and research papers covering details.

The As can be halide leached and precipitated as ferric arsenate, crystalline and generally regarded as safe to dispose of; the copper and zinc can be electrowon and I'd go with solvent extraction for the Au and PGMs (except for rhodium, if you have it). All are scaleable.


----------



## Aristo (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks for that informative post.
For the sake of clarity, here is what I have in mind for the forum members who are interested.
Me:
I send you one kilogram of cons.
I send you some guidelines and information that may facilitate the processing and eventual recovery.
I send you some of the analytical and scientific studies done on the material.
I attempt to answer questions that you might have.
You:
Follow up on the existing work
Use your experience and talent to resolve the material within reasonable limits.
Submit your findings for review.
Me:
Review and confirm your findings.
*Give you $20,000.00.*

Simple really.

If you feel the resolution lies in sending it to an analytical or similar laboratory, be my guest. However, the above will still be applicable to you.
I dont have the time to deal with this and I am hoping to find the necessary expertise among our forum members. Also, i prefer to keep the incentives among the forum members.
If you agree with the concept, PM me. If not please ignore.


----------



## Gratilla (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. I wasn't actually "auditioning" for the part, just contributing to the forum in return for all the great active/passive help I've had over the years. 

Difficult to refuse a potential sweetener though.

And ... your timing is impeccable. I'd just started planning on setting up and testing an optimised halide leaching system in parallel to our normal cyanidation, particularly as we're now seeing higher levels of copper (and sulfur).

See you in PM.


----------



## Aristo (Apr 23, 2014)

I am still looking for more participants to this project.
Once again, I believe the resolution lies with the members of this forum.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## butcher (Apr 23, 2014)

Warning

Working with Ore can be very dangerous for those who do not understand its dangers, Or who have no experience with it, and its dangers.

A big concern of the Moderators of this forum is that the lure of this kind of challenge and the money involved will lure someone to try to recover values from this ore, and kill themselves in the challenge to make a few dollars, (for instance Note: Arsenic in the Ore mentioned), I would be a shame for some poor soul to die of Arsenic poisoning thinking he could get rich.


If you do not work with ore chemically, do not kill yourself trying to get a prize.

Aristo, I hope you will also carefully screen applicants for this challenge.

There has been quite of a discussion as to whether this should be allowed on the forum, because of the dangers involved, and with that kind of money involved, there are many people who would try this and possibly poison or kill themselves.

Only those with experience should apply.

It would not surprise me if some other moderator deleted this challenge on open forum, because of the potential dangers to members.


----------



## Aristo (Apr 23, 2014)

I would urge everyone to heed the important advice given by Butcher. Everything we do have inherent dangers, even crossing the street. Due concern for safety must be excercised at all times, especially when dealing with chemicals....whether you are experienced or not.
I must remind that this is not a challenge, its a call for help. I also remind that I am willing to compensate for the help and it is not by any means meant to be a lure or a prize.
As stated in my earlier post, I am looking for assistance from those with relevant experience. Rest assured that there will be careful screening where applicable and I would also refer to the mods help in this regard.
I reiterate, I am looking for assistance and I must be willing to compensate for it.
If the mods feel that this is in poor taste and does not conform to forum policies, I would encourage them to remove the entire thread.
Once again, whether it is an ore or any form of chemistry, I urge you to heed Butcher's sage advice in all your endeavors.


----------



## solarsmith (Apr 26, 2014)

if it is a sulfidetype ore floatation can recover a very high % of he pgms and the gold. Im not an expert but have done a lot of reserch on the topic. a floatation study by a lab would seam to be in order . I know of one that does this sort of work and also can do the scale up testing to. they are a very large lab and have experiance with this sort of thing. You can probably for get the idea of trying to leach a high grade ore. unless its a low grade low copper ore and you would be happy only recovering 60% via a heap leach system. all big mines that concentrate folowup with smelting and have a realtively safe waste product to dispose of after concentrating is compleate.
It would be good to know the general location the tonage perday and the avarage grade of the pgms in your ore... thanks Bryan in Denver..


----------

